# Spider Make Over



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

In celebration of Labor Day I've been laboring. Finally have this prop finished.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good looking spider. Nice job.

What did it look like before?


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

That's pretty awesome...especially the fur bits on the legs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Handsome spider - I love a good makeover Do you have a "before" picture by chance?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great Job!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Job Chris.










Here'e your bug fact for the day. Quiz will be tomorrow.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I'll be sure to refer to this next weekend when I attempt my spider!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great! I like the furry legs and how you did the head.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

That look really good. I really want to make one of these this year.

Question, has anybody used a Dollar Store inflatable beach ball for the abdomen yet? Just wondering if you can just paper mache that, and then leave the ball inflated.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks great, Chris!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great spider!


----------

